#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  mirc

## MatthiasB

nu ik geraak met win xp pro niet op de chat maar das normaal dat is normaal als je de java plug in niet geinstaleerd hebt

ik zou dus met mirc op de chat willen komen maar wat zijn :
de descreption:
irc server
port
group

van jullie
dank

matthias (tascam)

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## sussudio

Die kun je toch zo uit de chat-pagina-source halen ?

irc.irccity.nl
6667
licht&geluid

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## MatthiasB

bedankt sus 

en nee ik had het niet zien staan sorry

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Mathijs

In de FAQ staat ook een link naar Java virtual machine. Als je die instaleerd werkt de hele boel weer.

---------------------------------------
Maar mijn studio is bijna af! (met Protools)

----------


## MatthiasB

nee bedankt die boel vreet alleen maar ram geheugen weg en windows xp swapt al genoeg

toch bedankt

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------

